# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Встроенные субтитры и media player classic

## ScratchyClaws

Имеется несколько видеофайлов с вшитыми субтитрами, исходя из того, что субтитры можно включить и отключить,  а так же при изменении размеров видео размер шрифта не меняется, я смею предположить что их возможно настроить. Нашла в 3х(!) разных местах настройки субтитров. Везде увеличила размер. Размер субтитров не изменился.... 
Где копать?
В том виде, в каком они есть их прочитать нереально. Во-первых мелко, во-вторых местами цвет сливается с фоном.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## bamboo

*ScratchyClaws*
Вшитые субтитры являются частью картинки, поэтому настраивать их невозможно.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

если бы оно было частью картинки - их нельзя было бы отключать.

Интереса ради скачала VLC - там отображаются нормально и поддаются настройке

----------


## maXmo

Настраивать нужно того, кто рендерит сабы. Ну и от типа сабов зависит.
Возможные кандидаты: mpc, vsfilter, ffdshow.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

> Настраивать нужно того, кто рендерит сабы. Ну и от типа сабов зависит.
> Возможные кандидаты: mpc, vsfilter, ffdshow.


там вроде vobsub (в написании не уверенна), в его настройки лазила - никак на субтитрах не отобразилось  :Sad:

----------


## ScratchyClaws

огромное спасибо Паулу проконсультировавшему меня в аське!

оказалось что нужно было выбрать mp4 среди internal filters. После этого появился вариант субтитров plain text, а он уже реагирует на настройки шрифта в directvobsub.

----------

